# My current cutie



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

This is my handsome ball of energy that I'm currently fostering. He's been in rescue since December and was previously in a different foster home prior to coming to stay with me. He was adopted, but then returned a few hours later and we've had two other people interested but they have decided last minute that he just wasn't the right fit. 

He's very high energy.... just a little guy (49lbs) and we describe him as a border collie in a golden's body. He's constantly on the go... very intense... just a little handful.... full of piss and vinegar, but is a great guy. 

I've started agility with him (he loves it) and he loves to swim. He's actually a natural dock diver and was leaping off the edge of the pool within minutes of being there the first time. He'll do anything to get his ball or a waterfowl trainer. He's a complete clown... there's never a dull moment when he's around, that is for sure!

I'm completely in love with this guy so today when I got the e-mail from the person that was supposed to come tomorrow to adopt I was joking that maybe it's a sign.... :bowl:

Not that this house needs four dogs... goodness.... goodness... goodness... no it surely doesn't, but I haven't been this tempted since Tyson came along!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He looks like he's ready to spring into action! He's got some killer tail feathers.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

It's funny that you can literally see his energy in those photos! Four is a nice, even number and he's awfully cute


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I think he is gorgeous! Sounds like a KEEPER to me!! Sooo small...wouldn't take up much room


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

> Sooo small...wouldn't take up much room


Ha Ha.... very true!!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow! What an athletic looking red boy! He looks like he may come from field lines. I think you may need to hang on to him! :bowl:


----------



## KissOfGold (Mar 23, 2010)

aaaww so handsome Keep Him


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Awww...what a sweetie, reminds me of Chewie...I couldn't give him away...he's to cute and very compact in size..lol


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

He is so Beautiful!! LOVE his rich, red coloring! :smooch: He really looks like he is full of energy! My Brody is the same way, he would swim and chase a tennis ball till he dropped! lol


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Such a beautiful boy!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

OMG that face!! How can you not keep him? He goes so well with your others !! LOL You sound like the perfect person to turn this little boy into the GREAT dog he was meant to be. I REALLY hope you keep him!!! Can you tell???


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

What is his name?

He looks like my Abby (who I always thought had some Border Collie in there) and Tailor the Nibbler. High energy but high love, too.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

WOW he is gorgeous 
whats his name ?
I agree with everyone else that he looks so settled in
you can just see his high energy in every photo though
and you know how to use it up
and of course 4 is a lovely round number 
I am sure you have room for a little one


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Um, I'm thinking the way he stands he already looks like one of your crew! Imagine how much your team can soar!


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

He's beautiful!
I too believe you can see his energy in the pictures.
Do we see a failed foster? I would think so!
Enjoy all that energy.
Karen


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's beautiful-sounds like my kind of boy! I like the ones that are full of piss and vinegar, they're so much fun! My old boy who is now 14.5, was like this when he was young. He's still full of it, just slower at it these days.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

you dont have this color in your pack.Keeper!!!!


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

His name is Brinkley... and he does kinda look like Abby. Very high energy, but very high love. He's a complete cuddle bug. This is a picture of how we usually fall asleep at night.

We were laughing at some of those pictures because I agree, you can see how intense he is... his eyes... ha ha.... goodness, he just makes me laugh!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

olik said:


> you dont have this color in your pack.Keeper!!!!


LOL. I was going to say the same thing. He is very handsome and those tail feathers are to die for. 

I worry about high energy dogs sometimes. I wonder if their new owners really know what they are getting into and really will spend the time to help these dogs get the exercise they need. Poor guy has already been returned once and you know exacty what to do with him to keep him busy and happy. 
I think he looks so good at your home and I'm sure he'll love you for ever!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Zoom, zoom! Love him but he will need a home that can handle him. Hopefully someone with border collie experience will step up to the plate. He looks plenty calm in that last picture! hehe! Zzzzz!


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

I have a soft spot for Red Dogs! He is something else, keep him!


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

> I worry about high energy dogs sometimes. I wonder if their new owners really know what they are getting into and really will spend the time to help these dogs get the exercise they need.


I worry too! I know I'm scaring people away when I explain how high energy he is but I'm simply trying to prepare them. Especially given that he was already returned! Some people are going to find this dog annoying and I just want to make sure he's going to a place (if he's not staying here ) that's going to be able to channel that and he's not going to drive them up the wall. 

Even when he lays down to fall asleep with me at night he is up again collecting toys at some point as I usually wake up in the morning with a tennis ball under my chin and bones and toys surrounding me.

We just got an e-mail from a woman that has a 2 year old dog, an 11 yr old kid, an 8 yr old kid and two 5 yr old twins that wrote and was interested in him.... but unfortunately I don't think he's the right type of dog to be stuck in a mix like that.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

He is a stunning red- what a cutie... Sometimes they find us, don't they? 

He sounds like quite an athlete. You definitely need an agility/field test home for him or yours!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Ohhh, what a looker! He reminds me of Steph's 'Quiz'! 

You'll make the right decision about him....but the fact that you're flagging this early on could be a sign

And you _don't_ have that color in your palette, yet, lol


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hgatesy*

Hgatesy

I agree-I think the lady has her hands full with too many children to take care of this high energy boy!
Is she the one who was supposed to come see him today and now she isn't?

I think you should definitely keep him-he's a beauty and he needs someone who understands HIGH ENERGY AND will love him for it!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is just gorgeous and what a great color. I love the redheads. Telling the people truthfully about his energy will help to keep him from coming back again. If you arent going to keep him "wink wink." I cant say anything as I have 4 with a foster pup right now. It is my foster pup Opie that is my wild child. He has so much energy that it makes mine look like slugs. He plays with Bama and when Bama gets tired, he plays with Pawley. When Pawley gets tired, he goes back to Bama. And it goes on all day into the night. Then he crashes around 10. He will need a family that has another young dog and someone that is home all day. I cant see him in a crate all day and then trying to burn that energy all in the evening. But there is no way I can keep him.


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

Beautiul coloring.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

WOW he is beautiful!!! Exactly the type of dog I'm looking for.

When I see these kind of dogs in rescue it totally makes me rethink the puppy route.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

This smells like a foster fail!!!.
He's gorgeous!.Love his luscious,red coat!.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

C's Mom said:


> LOL. I was going to say the same thing. He is very handsome and those tail feathers are to die for.
> 
> I worry about high energy dogs sometimes. I wonder if their new owners really know what they are getting into and really will spend the time to help these dogs get the exercise they need. Poor guy has already been returned once and you know exacty what to do with him to keep him busy and happy.
> I think he looks so good at your home and I'm sure he'll love you for ever!


 This is a very good point and exactly why I ended up keeping JOY. These Field types really keep you on your toes. After seeing that picture of you guys sleeping, I am wondering if "Are you going to keep him?" is really a question anymore??? 4 is a wonderful number !!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

What a beautiful boy! I'm glad that you have found a way to channel all of that energy, I can only imagine how much he loves the agility and dock-diving! I hope he can stay , he deserves a family like yours!


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

> I agree-I think the lady has her hands full with too many children to take care of this high energy boy! Is she the one who was supposed to come see him today and now she isn't?


No, actually the person that was supposed to meet him today was a younger guy (28)... who is very active with running and hiking. He actually sounded like he could have been a pretty good fit considering Brinkley would have been an only dog and would have completely sucked up that attention. I think it could have worked... but of course, everything happens for a reason.... right?? :bowl: 



> After seeing that picture of you guys sleeping, I am wondering if "Are you going to keep him?" is really a question anymore??? 4 is a wonderful number !!!!


I know... four is such a good number and he is definitely my little man. I'm just very torn as adopting him would very much limit us with fostering. He is such a small guy that my three and him is fine, but adding a fifth dog when we are needed to foster again... goodness, I need a bigger house! 

Plus of course there is the extra expense of adding another dog. At least he's little and doesn't eat much (ha ha) I guess I'm just kind of biding my time... trying to think about things rationally. If the right home comes along... I'll let him go (with tears)... if we continue to have problems finding an appropriate home for him I'll be more inclined to take it for what it is... a "sign"...


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I hope you keep him  I wish we could have 3 dogs, but space and money (if those human kids would finish school and move out!) Our last dog before Chester and Murphy was a border collie mix I loved that energy...Calvin could herd anything in his younger days mostly cats and kids at my house. But I have two red boys...I think you need one too!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hgatesy*

Hgatesy

Brinkley looks like a love and cuddle bug and those are the attributes anyone wants in a dog. As you already said knowing he is so high energy it would have to be a perfect match home before you'd let him go and you'd have to tell them to contact you if they ever decide it isn't working out.

The pic of you and he sleeping together speaks 1,000 words and I hope you keep him. As far as fostering and having room for the foster, it would only be temporarily-all dogs need is love, not alot of space!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I love that picture of him sleeping with you!

Honestly, that's why Danny became a part of my pack. His energy level was out of this world and he pretty much vibrated that energy all day long. The few applications I did get on him mentioned 1/2 mile walks twice a day. That wasn't even close to what he needed. I knew I could commit to the type of walking he needed, plus my parents have a lake house where he could run and run. So I ended up adopting him.

He is 3 1/2 now and much mellower.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

He's beautiful! In the last picture in your first post he reminds me so much of missmarstar's Dillon!!


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

> it would have to be a perfect match home before you'd let him go and you'd have to tell them to contact you if they ever decide it isn't working out.


I completely agree!



> he reminds me so much of missmarstar's Dillon!


Now I'm off to find a picture of him to compare!


Andy took this picture of us today... I laughed at the intensity in his eyes... there was a bird in the neighbors yard that caught his eye!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

what a beautiful photo 
you two are made for each other 
that would be framed and on the wall in no time if I were you


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

He is beautiful, But the picture of the two of you looking in the same direction is heartwarming. You will have a hard time letting him go!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gorgeous*

The pic above of you and Brinkley aboveis priceless. You are both very beautiful!!
Don't worry about not having enough room for a foster if you adopt him-you will make room for the time you foster.

Here is a pic of Dillon and Sammy from one of Missmarstar's threads:


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Humm, he seems to look good with the rest of the family!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I put the wrong one up...


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

CarolinaCasey said:


> I put the wrong one up...


LOL! I love it.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

> Humm, he seems to look good with the rest of the family!


OH MY GOODNESS!! You just seriously MADE my night! I started laughing so hard... : I needed that... thank you!!

I'm going to make that my computer background.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh, I think he has picked you -- Might not be much else to say about it! He's gorgeous and looks so so sweet snuggled up to you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brinkley*

BrinkleySURELY belongs in the pic of TYSON, CAMDEN AND PARKER.
His name needs to be put at the bottom!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

hgatesy said:


> OH MY GOODNESS!! You just seriously MADE my night! I started laughing so hard... : I needed that... thank you!!
> 
> I'm going to make that my computer background.


I'm glad you liked it!  I've been learning photoshop so this was a chance to play with it!



Karen519 said:


> BrinkleySURELY belongs in the pic of TYSON, CAMDEN AND PARKER.
> His name needs to be put at the bottom!


See below!


----------



## cangolden (Oct 12, 2009)

LOL I love it also..thanks for making my day.. BEAUTIFUL all of them


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

OMG! So very handsome!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brinkley*

So HAPPY that Brinkley is in the photo now.
Doing the HAPPY DANCE!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*hgatesy*

Hgatesy

Has anyone else applied to adopt or come to meet Brinkley yet?

I certainly HOPE NOT!!


----------



## JenniferElaine (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh my! He is a beauty!!! I love the Reds...my earliest memories are of my red girl, Honey. Can't blame you for wanting to keep him!


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh my goodness... the name added to the picture just made me howl! I absolutely love it... you do such nice work! All my co-workers got a kick out of the picture and it's my background at work. I took Brinkley in the other day and of course everyone loved him. I sat at my desk typing and chucked his tennis ball down the isle for the afternoon so he was in heaven. I'll have to change it to the new one with his name on it. They all of course think he needs to stay here too. 

We do have a potential adopter interested in Brink, so we will see how that turns out. I have kind of decided that I would just kind of wait and see what happens. If I find him an appropriate home that can handle his energy and provide him with everything he needs then I think I need to let him go (sadly). If I can't find him a place within the next few months then I'm going to start to believe that maybe it was just meant to be. :bowl:

The potential home sounds like a good possibility though. They had two high energy goldens in the past.... so who knows.... we shall see how this works out. I'll be sure to keep you all updated. And of course in the mean time I'm loving the crap outta this red fellow!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

He looks like some of the Tanbark dogs that I drool over!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brinkley*

Keep us updated on how the potential adopters and Brinkley get along!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Just found this thread and was hoping to get to the last page and find that he'd become part of your crew. Not only is he a gorgeous red boy, his name fits perfectly with the others, his color completes the rainbow, and his energy level is a match also. Like you've said, if it's meant to be, it's meant to be. I'm sure you're a little anxious about the upcoming interview.

Someone mentioned that he looked like Steph's Quiz. 
I think so too, it was my first thought... an active small bundle of red joy.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Any new news? Was wondering if Brinkley had become a permanent member of your crew (hoping so, he looks so good with the other three!).


----------

